# Regular Season Game 8: Houston Rockets @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(6-1)/(1-4)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, November 13, 7:00 p.m. CST*
*FedEx Forum*​













































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Stoudamire / Miller / Gay / Gasol / Milicic*


*Preview

The Rockets haven't been great on offense and have had a fairly unforgiving schedule through the first two weeks of the season.

They're off to a fast start anyway.

Despite some early-season hurdles and adjustments to a new offense, the Rockets are off to their best start since the 1996-97 season heading into Tuesday's game against the Memphis Grizzlies.

The Rockets are 6-1 and have already scored wins over the San Antonio Spurs, Utah Jazz and Los Angeles Lakers. The victories over the Jazz and Lakers came on the road.

Considering that the Rockets don't believe they've come close to playing their best basketball, the start has been especially impressive.

"It's good to get off to a fast start," Rockets guard Luther Head said. "It gives us confidence right away to know we can win games when we're not even at the level of playing where we think we can be. It's definitely a positive."

The Rockets have pulled it off despite needing more time to adjust to Rick Adelman's wide-open offense.

Through the first two weeks, Houston is averaging 95.1 points per game on 43.2 percent shooting. The Rockets are 19th among the league's 30 teams in scoring and have, at times, given up turnovers in bunches.

For the most part, Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming have adjusted well to the new system. McGrady is third in the league in scoring with 27.3 points per game, while Yao was named the Western Conference's Player of the Week Monday after productive four games.

But Adelman is seeking more consistent production from the rest of his lineup.

That's something the Rockets expect to get in time.

"We play hard every single night, and as a team, we understand each other," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "But I still think we have long ways to go. We haven't really shot the ball well all season. And once that comes around, and it will, we will be a much better offensive team."

The Rockets have been able to lean on their defense as that offensive chemistry develops.

Through seven games, the Dallas Mavericks are the only team to surpass the 100-point plateau against the Rockets. Houston is holding opponents to 89.4 points per game, good enough for the third lowest mark in the league. Houston wrapped up a win over Charlotte Sunday after McGrady came up with a key defensive stop against Gerald Wallace in the closing seconds.

Since the Rockets have proven capable of coming up with timely stops, the team is anxious to find out how good they can be when their offense does start clicking.

"Coach has a great offensive mind," Head said. "He's going to continue to preach that and teach us things to score the ball. As long as we keep our defense up and keep getting better each and every day, the sky is the limit."

The schedule doesn't get any easier as the Rockets improve.

After playing the Grizzlies on Tuesday, the Rockets will play eight of their next nine games against teams that reached the playoffs last season. The Rockets even have a three-game stretch where they play San Antonio, Phoenix and Dallas -- the three teams they expect to be challenging for a Western Conference crown -- in back-to-back-to-back games.

The good news, so far, is that the Rockets have been able to find ways to win.

"I can't wait to see how good we are once we start clicking," McGrady said.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We lost to them twice in the preseason hopefully we can change that around.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hope Yao and T-Mac continue their great play


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A 25-point home loss! Schweet!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Low turnovers are the key to this game. Up until the Bobcats game, we were averaging just right around 10 turnovers per game. Lets see if we can get to pre-Bobcats form.

Also, I would like better shooting % from somebody other then Yao and Tmac


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... that's one ugly stretch of games coming up.

LAL: W
SAS: W
PHX: ..............


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't know Memphis has only one win, I hope it stays that way after tonight


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

chalk it up as a W. they're terrible


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It is wishful thinking but hopefully Gasol will play like Bogat did the other night. My two biggest concerns will be how streaky Mike Miller is tonight and Rudy Gay. Rudy seems to play Houston with a chip on his shoulder.

Yao and Mac should continue to do what they do. We just need Shane to continue shooting the 3ball like he has been, Mike James to be on fire and Bonzi to contribute tonight on the glass with some easy scores and we should be fine.

Rockets 103/Grizz 92 :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... that's one ugly stretch of games coming up.
> 
> LAL: W
> SAS: W
> PHX: ..............


That with Spurs/Suns on a back to back night as well...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, can someone help a guy out with a SopCast link?

Pretty please?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... that's one ugly stretch of games coming up.
> 
> LAL: W
> SAS: W
> PHX: ..............


LAL: W
SAS: *L*
PHX: W


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Hey, can someone help a guy out with a SopCast link?
> 
> Pretty please?



check this one out

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx&gid=099#


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> check this one out
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx&gid=099#


thanks a lot, man:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *New roster addition.*
> 
> Maybe Laycee Aloa McGrady can replace Rafer Alston in the starting lineup at the point.
> 
> ...


Congrats, TMac!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow scola got posterized!!! welcome to the NBA!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> check this one out
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx&gid=099#


can you post these links in every GT??


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

DuMa said:


> can you post these links in every GT??





lingi1206 said:


> check this one out
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx&gid=099#


Thank you very much!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rafer is a horrible shooter. I think most of the posters here can probably shoot it better than Rafer.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rafer should immediately be demoted after tonight's game. He is not even close to making a shot. I don't care if Stevie is not "in shape" but, he has to be able to shot it better than Rafer.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man what the heck with that pass, if i was Rick:"I don't even wanna look at you":azdaja:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Rafer should immediately be demoted after tonight's game. He is not even close to making a shot. I don't care if Stevie is not "in shape" but, he has to be able to shot it better than Rafer.


Out of shape Steve is better than this POS. :azdaja:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The grizzlies announcer is so full of crap trying to say that Lowry is as good as Tony Parker. Dude is just a rookie. Hold off on that call for a few years.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

These commentators aren't that great.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This announcer. WTF! That would've been a charge if James didn't foul him first.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Are we really going to get cheated out of this game? I swear I am going to fly to Memphis and beat the crap out of the grizzlies announcers!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

grizz puttin up a good fight. yao's gotta finish this game for us


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Is TMac injured?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm going to start my pessimist talk now so that someone besides Yao or TMac will prove me wrong. Nobody has stepped up tonight. We need to go old school Detroit and get physical on these guys and close this game out.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Can someone else score besides Yao and T-Mac?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Bonzi playing like a beotch tonight. This is the kind of game that you put Steve in and see what he can do.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm out for tonight. Can't watch anymore. Hopefully we will come back and I will be sad I missed it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sucks that you'll miss it. I cant take much more though. Nobodys stepping up and nobody can shoot besides T-mac and Yao.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

bonzi has wasted his chances tonight. 3-5 years ago he wouldve ran over those little guards that try to post defend him. 

easily the goat if we lose tonight. :X


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Different team from last year, different coach, same ****ING problems

*SOMBODY OUTSIDE OF TMAC AND YAO PLEASE MAKE A DAMN SHOT!*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

7-0 run was a much needed one! Tmac to Hayes


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

tmac saving our arses!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hayes fouls out. whos gonan guard pau


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

the rest of the team still sucks


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Down by 4. There is still time to win this.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

fack


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Gawd Dam down by 4 101-97


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I expect Mike James to start & francis off the bench next game - No 15-1 this year, boys


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so many bull**** calls, and so many missed shots

With absolutely no defense. How can you expect to win?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wtf dammit james. pass it back to tmac!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

41 pt night by TMAC wasted. JUNK!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang

Why do we keep losing to the Grizzlies.........I mena there is this game & twice in preseason. THey might be to us what the GSW are to the Mavs.........We still have 3 more games against them.

ALso with the addition of Wells, Scola James & Francis werent we meant to have more depth.

Why cant any of them score........................

Frustrating................


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-Mac is not happy. I can see why. James and Wells were doing well in the first few games. What happen? Can Francis have some playing time?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:nonono::banghead:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Why cant we make a damn shot :banghead::banghead: *


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> so many bull**** calls, and so many missed shots
> 
> With absolutely no defense. How can you expect to win?


exactly! what the **** with those calls


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Junk!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No excuses at all this game. We had taken more shots, and had less turnovers. There was NO excuse to not winning this game.

Totally unacceptable


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't be upset, guys. You're playing the Lakers tomorrow. It's practically a guaranteed win.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Memphis?...Memphis? We talkin' 'bout Memphis!

Lakers, Spurs, Phoenix, Dallas, here we come.

We could easily end up with a 6-6 record...unbelievable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The Spurs would never do this..............

New Rule Bonzi starts when we play the Spurs but never gets on the court otherwise........


The scary part is the stats look good for us
FG: 47% - 50%
3P: 21.1% - 9.1%
TO: 9 - 17
Rebounds 36 - 44
Steals 10 - 6

But the big difference is.
FT: 17/24 - 34/41


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seriously guys. You all need to relax a little.

We are less than 10% into the season, and you have a brand spanking new coach....

Still... Rafer's gotta go. I can't stand him.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Don't be upset, guys. You're playing the Lakers tomorrow. It's practically a guaranteed win.


Nothing is a guaranteed win for this team. To win, you have to put the ball in the basket. Houston can't seem to do that right now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> The Spurs would never do this..............
> 
> New Rule Bonzi starts when we play the Spurs but never gets on the court otherwise........
> 
> ...



there is the bottom line. there was a lot of questionable calls and the blocking fouls killed us and i thought that we all know that no fouls at the end but thats what we did fouled


----------

